# [SOLVED] -P jail

## Treborius

hi, ich habe in /root seit kurzem folgendes verzeichniss

```

/root/-P/

und

/root/-P./

```

ls bringt folgendes

```

~ # ls -P/

bin/ etc/ lib/ tmp/ usr/ var/

```

sieht also nach nem chroot-jail aus, aber für welches Programm?

die komplette datei-liste :

```

./-P

./-P/etc

./-P/etc/group

./-P/etc/nsswitch.conf

./-P/etc/passwd

./-P/etc/ld.so.cache

./-P/usr

./-P/usr/share

./-P/usr/share/man

./-P/usr/share/man/man1p

./-P/usr/share/man/man1p/

./-P/usr/bin

./-P/usr/bin/id

./-P/var

./-P/var/tmp

./-P/lib

./-P/lib/libpthread.so.0

./-P/lib/libc.so.6

./-P/lib/libnss_files.so.

./-P/lib/libpcre.so.0

./-P/lib/libnss_compat.so

./-P/lib/libcap.so.2

./-P/lib/libncurses.so.5

./-P/lib/libattr.so.1

./-P/lib/libnss_nis.so.2

./-P/lib/libdl.so.2

./-P/lib/librt.so.1

./-P/lib/libnsl.so.1

./-P/tmp

./-P/bin

./-P/bin/rm

./-P/bin/more

./-P/bin/grep

./-P/bin/tail

./-P/bin/head

./-P/bin/sh

./-P/bin/ls

./-P/bin/pwd

./-P/bin/touch

./-P/bin/rmdir

./-P/bin/mv

./-P/bin/cp

./-P/bin/mkdir

./-P/bin/cat

./-P/bin/ln

```

bringt vielleicht mehr licht in dunkel.

Ist das alles so richtig? ich bin nämlich ein wenig

verwirrt und auch verunsichert

Grüsse Treb

----------

## Josef.95

Hm.., ist mir so auch noch nicht untergekommen...

 *Quote:*   

> sieht also nach nem chroot-jail aus, aber für welches Programm?

  versuche mal ein 

```
# qfile /root/-P
```

 das sollte die ausgeben zu welchem Programm es gehört.

(qfile ist in "portage-utils" mit enthalten)

----------

## Christian99

Hast du schon mit equery geschaut, ob es zu einem gentoopaket gehört?

```
equery b [filename]
```

Schöne grüße

EDIT: Mist, zu langsam  :Smile: 

----------

## Treborius

also laut qfile gehört das zu keinem paket

und langsam bekomme ich angst  :Smile: 

ich habe gestern lighttpd mit jail in ne chroot gepackt,

könnte das ne temporäre chroot sein?

lsof sagt mir, das das verzeichniss auch von niemanden benutzt wird

ich lösch das jetzt, aber bin doch etwas verunsichert

weil die lighttpd chroot hat nen ganz anderen inhalt ...

----------

## Christian99

du könntest das verzeichnis erstmal umbenenn, statt löschen. nur für den fall...

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Wenn ihr mich fragt ist da bei irgendeinem Kommando was schief gelaufen. Der Verzeichnisname "-P" deutet meiner Meinung nach auf nen Parameter von irgendeinem Programm hin.

Sebastian

----------

## Treborius

```

These are the command line arguments:

addjailsw chrootdir [-D] [-P program args]

Argument Description

chrootdir   The directory where the chrooted environment will live.

                     It its the home entry in the non-chrooted / etc/passwd file

-P program args (optional)   installs the specific program "program" into the chrooted environment.

                             The script uses the "args" parameter to launch the program where doing

                             the strace command, to allows the program exit nicely, so the strace can do its work.

                             If this parameter isn?t specified, the standard programs included in the file will be installed.

                             See addjailsw?s code for in-deep details.

```

kann mich erinnern, ich hatte 

```

addjailsw -P XXXX /chroot/egal

```

aufgerufen, und er hat mir dann ne "-P" chroot erstellt

danke, hab ich irgendwie vergessen   :Embarassed: 

-P ist ja nötig, wenn man nen daemon in ne chroot verschieben will

[SOLVED] tagged

----------

